# Accident at Cattery



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Not happy. Been away for a few weeks and had left the cats at the cattery we always use. Picked them up this evening and noticed when Jazz was eating his dinner that he'd managed to get his foot through his Bioflow collar. I tried unbuckling it but he was clearly unhappy so I had to cut it off. 

To my horror I realised that the collar must have been stuck that way for quite a while. It's dug into his skin pretty badly under his armpit, but the worst area is his chest where the buckle must have been. A large area of his chest has been skinned and part of the area is an open, bleeding wound.

I've cleaned it up with diluted salt water and he's currently got a buster collar on until he sees the vet tomorrow. My question is, would you hold the cattery responsible? The collar's black and so is he, so perhaps it just wasn't seen? 

I'll try and upload some photos of the wound.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

thats aWFUL,  that means tht they never picked up your cat, played with him or took any notice of him to see it?? ID take pictures and write to them, that is awful, poor boy  xx


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes i would, when you see the vet tomorrow explain what has happened and ask if what vet says can be used in insurance claim for vet bills against cattery, i had a problem yrs ago with kennels my dogs had been sick while in kennels and i was not told,had to rush them to vets as soon as i picked them up, vet said he thought they had been like it for a few days, i claimed vets bill from kennels insurance and also "read them the riot act" !!!!! hope your cat recovers ok xx


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

hazel pritchard said:


> Yes i would, when you see the vet tomorrow explain what has happened and ask if what vet says can be used in insurance claim for vet bills against cattery, i had a problem yrs ago with kennels my dogs had been sick while in kennels and i was not told,had to rush them to vets as soon as i picked them up, vet said he thought they had been like it for a few days, i claimed vets bill from kennels insurance and also "read them the riot act" !!!!! hope your cat recovers ok xx


yes sorry should have thought of that, go to the vet to!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Yes, they are responsible, they should have seen it.
And they are liable for all vet cost.

I know that kind of wound, my Tosca had one like that, but she had been missing for 2 weeks and had been locked in somewhere, when she got her paw stuck through the collar. I rushed her to the vet the moment she got home.

If there is a wound in the armpit, don't wait for it to heal naturally, for it won't. After 3 months of misery, when the wound had hardly gotten any smaller, Tosca had a skin transplant, and then it healed within a week.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Most definitely I would hold the cattery responsible.Cats should be checked every day ,not just a token glance to make sure they still have 4 legs.If they checked him,even from a distance I would have thought it would have been obvious that all was not as it should be.Ask your vet for a written report of injury and costs ,contact the cattery and ask for an explanation and payment of all costs.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

i don't know anything about UK law in this regard, but I just wanted to say that I would be outraged if I were you. And your poor kitty. I hope the vet can fix it right up---it sounds so painful for him, so I hope it isn't troubling him too much.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw poor little thing  I would absolutely hold the cattery responsible and claim any vet fees back! Hope he's better real soon


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Finally figured out how to upload photos from my phone!

The pics aren't great since he kept moving away from the camera, but it gives you a general idea of the wound on his chest. Couldn't get a good photo of his armpit or the back of his neck.



















Will see what the vet says tomorrow morning. Poor little man, he's not happy with the buster collar on.


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

Aw what a terrible thing to happen to your kitty  Not nice coming back to that after a nice break having trusted them with looking after your cat. I would definitely hold them responsible for all vet fees and would ask for a partial refund as well under threat of some very bad PR! That's just me though, I tend to give it to businesses with both barrels when they don't do what I've paid them to do 

Hope your kitty has a speedy recovery though


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

shamykebab said:


> Finally figured out how to upload photos from my phone!
> 
> The pics aren't great since he kept moving away from the camera, but it gives you a general idea of the wound on his chest. Couldn't get a good photo of his armpit or the back of his neck.
> 
> ...


Bl**dy hell how long were they in the cattery for.That looks really sore.I cant believe with an injury like that ,he wasnt showing at least some discomfort.That is shocking.Poor chap.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh goodness, that's really bad. I really don't see how they could not have noticed something was wrong. They really must have just thrown his food at him, changed his litter tray and water, and never really looked at him at all. They should also, besides paying the vet fees, refund the cost of the stay as well. Even if it's not the law, that would just be decent of them. You paid for a service and obviously didn't get it.


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Get well soon Jazz, its just made me cry.xx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

omg that looks so sore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i would be soooooooooooo angry if that were Leo and demand for the vet fee's back from the cattery and never take them to the catery again. also remeber to tell them when you go in the you will never use the cattery again and say that you will never reccomend it to anyone- that should put them back in their place!

i cant beleive a cattery wouldn't check!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :frown2: this means no going to cattery's for Leo!
and i agree completly with dagny- GET YOUR MONEY BACK for the WHOLE stay! i agree they definantly should!
do you think that reporting them to the rspca would do anything?


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh my god! Heads would roll , hope he gets better soon


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

buffie said:


> Bl**dy hell how long were they in the cattery for.That looks really sore.I cant believe with an injury like that ,he wasnt showing at least some discomfort.That is shocking.Poor chap.


They were there for 19 days . We've used that cattery for the last 10 years but I guess it was impossible to tell if they were looking after the cats properly until this happened. I'll definitely not be using them again.

He's a very stoic little cat, been suffering with arthritic hips for the last 4 years but is still more active than my other cat. He just seemed happy to be home when I got him back - he only showed pain when I tried to take the collar off.

His left hind paw was also encrusted with old faeces and sawdust - when I tried to wash it off large clumps of fur came away with it .


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw that is terrible poor little baby  let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

shamykebab said:


> They were there for 19 days . We've used that cattery for the last 10 years but I guess it was impossible to tell if they were looking after the cats properly until this happened. I'll definitely not be using them again.
> 
> He's a very stoic little cat, been suffering with arthritic hips for the last 4 years but is still more active than my other cat. He just seemed happy to be home when I got him back - he only showed pain when I tried to take the collar off.
> 
> His left hind paw was also encrusted with old faeces and sawdust - when I tried to wash it off large clumps of fur came away with it .


That is such a disgrace and shows complete neglect - definitely go the whole hog and demand they take responsibility for vet fees, a refund for the whole stay and threaten to contact your local papers with the story and ruin their reputation if they don't. I work in PR and am more than happy to help you with the newspaper bit!

Things like this make my blood boil :mad5::mad5::mad5::cursing:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sadly ,its not until something like this happens,which IMO should have been noticed,that you realise that the care given is perhaps not all it could be.We trust these people with our pets and we pay a fair price for what we hope is good care/treatment .I would be blazing bl**dy wild if that happened to my cat.I hope he heals soon.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Poor kitty  Hope he feels better soon?

I would talk to the owner of the cattery, as that would definitely not be acceptable to me. I would also name-and-shame, so protect future cats.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Your poor baby :cryin:

I guess the vet can give an estimate on how long its likely to take to cause a wound like that.

I would be fuming.

I really hope he gets better soon x


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Poor little boy, I hope he recovers OK. I also hope you tear the cattery owner a new bumhole.

Maybe there should be a sticky somewhere on the forum where people can share their experiences of catteries so that people looking for one can check them out?


----------



## Rebecca J (Jun 18, 2011)

God, the poor thing, we've been debating what to do with Purdy when we go on holiday in the summer, and being from the same area as you there is no way now she's going in a cattery, will pay a cat sitter to come to the house. You must be livid, it looks like pure neglect, even with a collar the same colour if he had been given correct one to one care it would have been noticed straight away :mad5: I really feel for you and your furbaby, will be thinking of you both at the vets, let us know how you get on


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

Rebecca J said:


> God, the poor thing, we've been debating what to do with Purdy when we go on holiday in the summer, and being from the same area as you there is no way now she's going in a cattery, will pay a cat sitter to come to the house. You must be livid, it looks like pure neglect, even with a collar the same colour if he had been given correct one to one care it would have been noticed straight away :mad5: I really feel for you and your furbaby, will be thinking of you both at the vets, let us know how you get on


Yes, this story has totally put me off catteries as well (have heard other stories like this so already had reservations). Luckily my best friend has offered to stay at our house while we're away for two weeks in April - she grew up with kitties so she knows what she's doing!

Who knows what we'll do for other holidays though - was considering catteries so no idea now! Our pet sitter is lovely, but at two visits a day at £10 a visit it can get costly!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Kat1703 said:


> That is such a disgrace and shows complete neglect - definitely go the whole hog and demand they take responsibility for vet fees, a refund for the whole stay and threaten to contact your local papers with the story and ruin their reputation if they don't. I work in PR and am more than happy to help you with the newspaper bit!
> 
> Things like this make my blood boil :mad5::mad5::mad5::cursing:


i totally agree, 
make threats and put them in the local paper- that has to get them out of business!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:mad5: how can people that you assume love cats because they own a CATTERY do something like this?! if i owned a cattery i would give each cat love and care- or at LEAST check on them and give them some pats, not just food, water, litter tray done! how can someone do this to cats- your poor boy!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

How could anyone not see a wound of that size? Beggars belief. 

I would ask your vet to write a report which includes detailed photos and instruct your solicitor to write to the cattery on your behalf.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

That is so awful!! Poor puss. He must have been in agony! How could they not have noticed he couldnt walk properly on 3 legs????? I would ring them up tomorrow all innocent and ask if they had cuddled him, played with him etc and when they lied and said they had I would give them both barrels!!!!
That is a sure case of neglect, they were just taking the money - almost on par with puppy farms! They need closing down, Im sure its not an isolated case, they obviously ignore all their clients!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree with a lot of other comments - to do that amount of damage he had to have had his leg caught behind the collar for at least a day or two so it does beg the question why hadn't they noticed. One would assume they would give the cats a quick groom/brush/even just pet everyday so the fact they haven't noticed shows this factor of their care has been neglected.

Would definitely seek vet's opinion first as to how long it would have taken for the wound to get like that and then tackle the cattery and seek an explanation, recompence and apology.

Keep us updated. Do hope your baby gets sorted, poor love.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

wow!!! what the poor animal must have gone through. Have you contacted the cattery? they have to take responsibility. This has really put me off taking my Merlin there.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Jazz is currently at the vets - he needs to be sedated to clip his fur and clean out all the wounds. The vet was shocked that this had happened and couldn't believe the owners of the cattery hadn't noticed that his leg had got caught. He must have been in that condition for several days as the wound was beginning to smell pretty bad. Vet bill has come to almost £200 so far...that cattery will most definitely be getting both barrels.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

To do that much damage, the paw must have been caught in the collar for AT LEAST a week or so. Tosca had been missing for 2 weeks, she was locke in somewhere, and from the amount of dust and dirt caught between the collar and skin, you could tell it had been like that for quite a while, and her injuries were *far less *severe than these.
So, by comparison, I guesstimate it must have happened within days of your bringing them there.

Really, go and give them hell!!!!!!

By the way, there are good catteries and bad catteries, and good sitters and bad sitters. I know stories of a sitter checking on the cats once every THREE days.

So don't let this story put anyone off taking a cat to a cattery, let it put you off taking a cat to THIS cattery.

Whether you leave your cats in the care of a cattery or a sitter, just check them out carefully, and if possible, go to the cattery beforehand, or invite the sitter to a cup of tea.
Watch how the cats react to the people caring for them, look if your cats respond favourably to the sitter, and go on the rounds with the cattery staff and observe how they interact with the cats.

They can play-act interest and affection, but they cannot fake interaction and communication.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope he's feeling much better later poor paws 

With a bit of luck the cattery people will be as horrified as we are but they realy should have noticed, even if he was lying down all the time when they fed etc they should have checked him


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG, that is terrible! I can't believe they wouldn't notice that 

Poor Jazz, hope he's feeling better now he's home with you.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Poor little man!! that is dreadful and he must have been stuck like that for a while!!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

When you collect your cat from the vets please ask for the vet to write a full report on everything that has been done treatment wise with your cat not just an itemised bill as you may need all vets info to have a claim against the cattery,,, have you spoken with the cattery about the injuries? you need to inform them (as calmly as you can ) !!! lol what has happened and the treatment your cat is having, also to get details of their insurance,,,, i hope your cat recovers soon. As you have used this cattery for years i wonder if they have taken on new staff who are not being checked properly or is there a chance the cattery has changed owners,,, i dont know who it is that regulates catterys but i also think they should recieve a report on what has happened to your cat.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread, and like everyone here am absolutely disgusted that this went unnoticed by the people tending to your cats in the cattery. I am not surprised the vet was shocked too. Totally unbelievable, and the cattery should be ashamed of themselves. I am sure you will do the right thing and do whatever needs to be done with regards to this cattery. Whether it was a case of new staff not being briefed on how do do their job propertly or whatever, this matter cannot be left.

I am actually a petsitter, and like to think that I am in tune with cats, and am very good at spotting things that even some owners haven't spotted. The vet nurses at my vets are very good at recommending me to new customers, as they have seen me come in with customers pets in the past. 

I am saddened at reports of some petsitters only visitingg a cat once every three days. I used to get asked to do every other day visits, and refused to do that - it was every day, or I didn't take the job. As I pointed out to them, it is the welfare of the cat that is of utmost importance, and if their cat was taken ill after I had visited, not returning for over a day could be the difference between life and death. I looked after a cat that developed a urinary blockage, and I couldn't bear to think what the outcome of that would have been if I was only visiting every other day or every three days.

I always insist of meeting the owners and their cats before I take on the job - partly for their own peace of mind, but also because I feel the cats react better to me when I turn up when their owners are away if they have at least met me before and had a chance to check me out with a sniff or two. 

As someone rightly said there are good and bad catteries and petsitters alike, I am sure, and it is unfortunately just a matter of trying to find out as much as you can before you use them. 

I hope Jazz makes a speedy recovery, poor little man.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Been trying to contact the cattery but no one's picking up .

Most importantly, Jazz is back home. He's still very sleepy and highly zoned out, but his wounds are more extensive than I'd first thought. He's back at the vets for a check up on Friday.

Tried to take some pictures again, but why is it so difficult to photograph a cat, even when he's sedated!

Jazz's armpit:










Dozy Jazz:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Poor little soul 

I would be beyond angry if I was in your shoes right now! How the hell could they not notice those wounds 

If you are having no luck with the phone, have you got an email address for the cattery? I would be writing them a VERY strongly worded letter stating how unhappy I was ..... failing that I would be on their doorstep with the photos demanding an explanation.

Hope Jazz recovers soon ((gentle hugs)) for him


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Poor Jazz that must have been so painful .It is a bit of a concern that the cattery are not answering your calls,there should be someone there at least during the working day.Have you tried phoning with your number withheld as they may be more aware of Jazz's injury than you realise.Either way they have to speak to you at some point.I would be inclined to go round to the cattery and speak to them .I hope Jazz is all healed soon.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

That is a horrific injury, I was shocked to see your photos! Must have been like it for some time too. Ever watched animal cops Houston? Seen damage like that on there with badly neglected animals and the vets usually say it takes a while to get in that state  Hope your vet sorts him out quickly, I would definitely hold the cattery responsible.


----------



## kinley (Oct 30, 2011)

how horrifying, so sorry you are dealing with this.

i would at their door now with the photos, but i suppose the correct thing to do would be contact a solicitor first. and personally i would be contacting the local paper too, and the rspca.

poor jazz, sending positive vibes and imaginary treats his way.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh that is so awful, I do feel for you as you put your trust in the cattery and believed they would look after your baby...

I hope you get all this sorted and your baby gets better quickly.:thumbup1:

The first cattery I ever used removed all collars etc and would only use the beds and toys supplied which I thought was harsh in the beginning, then I understood why.

Maybe you could do this when you use another cattery, as you will feel better. x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

These injuries are truly bad, I fear it will not heal for a long, long time, unless you decide to have a skin transplant done, like they finally did with Tosca.

Try to call them tomorrow with your number withheld, at a time they really should be in, and, if at all possible, tape the conversation. Or otherwise, put it on the speaker and have a witness listening in. Make sure your voice is calm and neutral when you introduce yourself.

If they knew about this, you will be able to tell by their reaction when you mention your name and your cat's.

I hope they will be as horrified as we all are, and will offer to pay up without you having to ask, but somehow I have my doubts if they will......


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

How did you not notice when you picked him up?


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> How did you not notice when you picked him up?


It was dark when I collected him, and the owner of the cattery put him in his carrier. I only noticed the collar once I had him home.

As an aside, do catteries usually have your cats ready in their carriers on the day of collection? The owner of this particular cattery always insists that I call in advance so that they're ready to be collected immediately. Yesterday was the first time I hadn't called ahead seeing as it was already quite late in the evening. She asked me to wait outside the run while she put both the cats in their carriers, so I didn't actually get to see how the cats had been kept while I was away.

Still no response from them. I may have to pay the cattery a visit tomorrow if things haven't progressed further.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Poor Jazz I feel truly sorry for the poor little man  totally discusting


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Personally, I'd have major alarm bells ringing if an owner refused to let me see the conditions my cats had been kept in. I can understand calling ahead as then they can be there and ready to help you collect your cats, but a lot of catteries avoid this by having designated pick-up and drop-off slots in a day. Did you see the conditions in the cattery before dropping your cats off there? Did it all appear clean, light, airy and free of smells etc? This really needs looking into.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor Jazz! I hope he will soon be feeling a lot better.
I have never seen such bad injuries. and yet the cattery never noticed.
I am truely horrified. Heads would be rolling:mad5:


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

shamykebab said:


> It was dark when I collected him, and the owner of the cattery put him in his carrier. I only noticed the collar once I had him home.
> 
> As an aside, do catteries usually have your cats ready in their carriers on the day of collection? The owner of this particular cattery always insists that I call in advance so that they're ready to be collected immediately. Yesterday was the first time I hadn't called ahead seeing as it was already quite late in the evening. She asked me to wait outside the run while she put both the cats in their carriers, so I didn't actually get to see how the cats had been kept while I was away.
> 
> Still no response from them. I may have to pay the cattery a visit tomorrow if things haven't progressed further.


The more I read about this poor excuse for a cattery, the more I'm convinced they should be shut down! Making you wait outside seems pretty suspect to me and she would have noticed his injuries when she placed him in the carrier. Very shady


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

I know, I feel absolutely terrible that I've been using this place for so many years - no wonder my boys hated it so much . I can't believe I never picked up on the little details!

The owner's actually really nice, but this neglect can't be excused. There's no way the collar wouldn't have been seen if Jazz had been at least stroked during his stay. She always told me the cats get a cuddle during feeding time but I seriously doubt it now. 

Just a note: the wound couln't be seen until I'd cut the collar off - the collar was literally stuck in his skin and I had to pull it out of him .


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

I read your first post and was disgusted at what had happened but was absolutely horrified when you posted the photos



How anyone could not have seen an injury like that to my mind is impossible if there were being cared for properly 
It seems very suspicious too that no one seems to want to answer your call
and that the owner made you wait outside the pen while she put the atsin their carriers

I feel so sorry for Jazz and for you too-I cant imagine how I would feel-other than wanting to go round there and rip someones head off!!!
You have had some excellent advice re the best thing to do next which I hope will help as your head and your emotions must be all over the place

Will be thinking of you 
Sending you a big hug from my 3-Dougal and Rigsby,15 and little Ollie ,6
We are all here to support you in any way we can-thats what its all about isnt it???

Maureen

P.S
My 3 have only been in a cattery once a few years ago-special holiday and neither of our 2 kids could come and see to them-AND OUR 2 DOGS as well

I went with O.H to pick them up-Id missed them so much

Wasnt too impressed with the size of pen they were in and at the lack of response when I asked how they had been ,but they were fine otherwise and still in good condition
The thought of being faced with what you have -well it doesnt bear thinking about


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Your poor, poor cat. Hope you get to the bottom of this. I can't see how they can't be held responsible for the damage that your puss has ended up with.

I must admit we are really spoilt with the cattery that Nyx goes to. When we've gone to collect her without warning, we saw a teenage lad in playing with Nyx [she was the last one for pick up that weekend]. We've also popped her in to which ever run and pod is hers for that trip, and come back to find her moved into a bigger one [a double] as it was free for the last few days of her stay.

Cuddles being sent his way.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

oh no thats so nasty, i hope your boy is well again soon

i am so angry at that cattery on your behalf. thankfully i have not had to use one yet but i might have to this year and now i am abit scared


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

shamykebab said:


> Just a note: the wound couln't be seen until I'd cut the collar off - the collar was literally stuck in his skin and I had to pull it out of him .


I know, it was the same with Tosca.
But if they had ever touched and cuddled him, they would have noticed at once.
To be eating into the skin like that, the collar must have been in his armpit for at least a week to 10 days, and either they didn't notice in all this time, or they didn't care....

And she MUST have felt it when she put him in his carrier.
There is no way you can pick up a cat and not notice a collar in a place it shouldn't be.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

If my cats ever have to go to a cattery I will now remove their collars after Jiskafits Tosca's accident and now Jazz'
It's so awful and fully understand why Jiskafits won't let her cats wear them anymore! If mine were outdoor cats I think I'd be the same now!


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

How is Jazz today?


----------



## wellsandmittens (May 29, 2011)

What an awful thing to have happened. Our cattery makes us remove the cats' collars and on the rare occasion they forget to ask us to, we always come back to find the collars have been taken off later. This story explains why! Our cattery also positively encourages us to put the kitties in the pen ourselves and put them back in their carrier when we come to pick them up, although they will do it for you if you wanted them to.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Poor little Jazz I really cannot see how the owners of the cattery did not see Jazz was cought in his collar . I look after all my neighbours cats when they go away and one has a collar I always insist that she buys a breakaway collar while I am looking after her cat especially as she likes me to let her cat out. I enjoy looking after the cats while their owners are away I feed them twice a day play with Them do. Their litter trays the only thing I will not do is let them out at night like one of the owners would have me do what they do is their business but I am not up for letting cats out at night. Would you not have a neighbour that enjoys looking after cats instead of using a cattery? Big hugs for you and Jazz. I hope he gets better soon.

Viv xx


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

OMG poor boy  I would most definately hold the cattery responsble, also it would take one hell of a lot of willpower not to tie something round the manager's neck & armpit & leave them like it for a few days to see how they bloody like it :mad5: So disgraceful, those cats were in their care, they had a duty to check them over properly at least daily, they clearly have not done so


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

kathyj said:


> How is Jazz today?


Jazz seems fine, thanks . Only mishap was that he somehow escaped his buster collar last night and spent all night licking his chest . It's back on now and I've had to clean out the wound again. He's so itchy, poor lad. Check up due on Friday.

I picked up my dogs from their kennels today and when I showed them the photos they were horrified - they reckon I should cancel the cheque I paid the cattery so they have to contact me instead.

I'm getting really p*ssed off with this cattery now. Was busy today so I couldn't go round, but I've been calling all day and there's been no answer! In fact, I just tried again 2 minutes ago and still nothing! Where on earth are they??!!


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

In case they are recognising your number, do you want to PM one of us the cattery number so we can try ringing to see if anyone is there - or try dialling 141 before calling?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

shamykebab said:


> I'm getting really p*ssed off with this cattery now. Was busy today so I couldn't go round, but I've been calling all day and there's been no answer! In fact, I just tried again 2 minutes ago and still nothing! *Where on earth are they??!!*


Probably the same place they were when they were NOT looking after Jazz!!!!! :mad5:

I would cancel the cheque 1st thing tomorrow if I was you. You may have to pay an admin fee to the bank but rather £10 to the bank than this sad apology for a cattery. If you used a credit card, the credit company can stop the payment if you give them a call. If you used a debit card, you're pretty much b*ggered. 

My blood boils every time I see those pics of your baby, may I commend you on your restraint because, if that had been one of my bunch, murders would have been committed by now!!!!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Good idea, cancel the cheque.
The best thing would be for you to write them a formal letter ASAP, holding them liable for the injury.

In fact, I would ask advice from a lawyer, and I would most certainly notify the RSPCA......


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Probably the same place they were when they were NOT looking after Jazz!!!!! :mad5:
> 
> I would cancel the cheque 1st thing tomorrow if I was you. You may have to pay an admin fee to the bank but rather £10 to the bank than this sad apology for a cattery. If you used a credit card, the credit company can stop the payment if you give them a call. If you used a debit card, you're pretty much b*ggered.
> 
> My blood boils every time I see those pics of your baby, may I commend you on your restraint because, if that had been on of my bunch, murders would have been committed by now!!!!!!


I think if the debit card has the visa logo on you have the same protection but might be wrong  I would definately cancel a cheque though if thats how you paid.

Hope Jazz is a bit happier today x


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd ring RSPCA straight away and I would start thinking about small claims proceedings. How much was your vet bill so far? I would definitely threaten small claims. If they aren't answering the phone send them a letter. 

Or if you can and the cattery bill covers the vet care I would stop the cheque if you paid by cheque if they haven't contacted you in the next 2 days. If you paid by credit card even if it was only the deposit you may be entitled to reimbursement of the cattery fees from the credit card co if the cattery won't comply even if the transaction has gone through. 

Keep lots of photos for evidence and get the vet to document everything. Hope your Kitty is better soon. it's just disgusting!!!


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Is the cattery registered? They should be...you should phone and complain. Mention being concerned about the conditions your cats were kept in, and offer to forward photographs of his injuries so they can assess them for themselves.

They usually take this kind of thing very seriously, and it sounds like this place really needs investigating. I'm glad Jazz is feeling better!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww poor Jazz  hope he's feeling better and a bit more comfortable and wish him a speedy recovery ((hugs)) xx

I really feel for you and poor little Jazz, I am disgusted and outraged  to hear how he has been treated and to see his awful wounds . If this has happened to Jazz, how many other cats are being neglected?

I do hope you get to speak to someone at the cattery real soon and get the answers you want.

I would seriously report the cattery to the RSPCA.

Please keep us updated on Jazz's progress, hope all goes well at the vets on Friday and let us know what happens with the cattery.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

How disgusting to treat your baby like that, when you trusted them  damn id be after blood both legal and liquid form lol.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

FINALLY! Managed to get hold of them just now by calling on my mobile. Everything seems highly suspect. 

I asked if anyone had carried Jazz in the last few days that he was there and she said not really, he was walking around and seemed fine; she would only really check on Hobbes as he tends to live inside a pillowcase all day while he's there.

I then mentioned the collar, but she told me she'd checked on Jazz that morning, so it must have happened between lunchtime and the time I picked them up in the evening. I explained how the vet said that it would have taken several days to sustain an injury like that, but she kept saying that his collar seemed fine when she last saw him (she was getting very flustered by this point).

Could tell this was going nowhere so I asked if the cattery had insurance to cover vet bills. Here's where I really started getting p*ssed off - she said she wasn't sure (what! The PROPRIETOR of the cattery doesn't know the details of their insurance??!), so she had to ask her husband who was out feeding the livestock (he was the one who answered the phone not two minutes previously, but now he's not there?!!). 

She's taken my number so will call back as soon as she finds out...I don't have a good feeling about this at all.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It doesn't sound great. I must admit I am suprised that she doesn't know what her insurance covers, surely you would be aware if you are running a business.

Unfortunately it's only when things do go wrong that you really get an idea of what is a well run, professional busness & one that isn't. It's such a shame that you (& Jazz) have had to go throuh this.

I agree with others; cancel your cheque, if you paid by credit card then speak to them & try & cancel the payment (you are protected this way). keep a log of all contact you have made & put things in writing (recorded delivery) should you need to. 

Hope you get things sorted


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

hmmmm I have a feeling she won't be calling back 


I think it's probably time to speak to either a solictor, citizens advice, RSPCA anyone with some authority, and get this cattery investigated.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

^^^Agree.This is all highly suspicious and needs to be investigated through the appropriate channels.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Hope it isnt a backyard business that isnt registered or something. They may be in more crap then they realise lol.


----------



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

What place is this so i know not to put my cats there?


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Phew, she called back! Luckily they are insured with Pet Plan, so they're sending off for a claims form which should reach them by the weekend, after which they'll call me back again.

Very mixed emotions at the minute. She seemed genuinely concerned about Jazz and was quite shocked that she hadn't noticed the collar - I know she's always had a soft spot for him all these years. The only thing is I just can't believe she didn't notice the collar when she stroked him - I noticed it within 5 minutes of being home! 



I know that they've recently expanded their business into rabbit breeding, so that obviously means less time for the cats. I'm guessing her version of cat cuddling now is just a quick glance and a cursory pat on the head during feeding time, whereas before I'm sure she actually used to pick the cats up for some proper one-on-one time.

Whatever the case, I'm definitely never using them again.



p.s. Lloyd, I think this cattery is a bit far for you, *lol*.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so glad she called back I would still get a written report from the vet!
I can understand your mixed emotions, you've used them for years, I think it's as you said, no time to genuinely give them a cuddle with expanding! 
How is Jazz today?? X


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Jazz seems ok, thanks . He's not liking the buster collar though and he's still trying his level best to get a good scratch at the wounded areas. 

He's also literally climbing up the walls wanting to go outside. He even jumped straight up onto the kitchen worktop in attempt to escape through the kitchen window when it was open - he hasn't jumped like that in 4 years!!

My main concern with him is that he hasn't poo-ed since he arrived home. He's desperate to go outside, so I think he's just holding it in. His litter's cleaned everyday and I've taken the lid off to make it easier for him to enter it with the buster collar on, but he's only used it to urinate so far.

Getting a bit concerned - I don't want a constipated cat on top of all this!


----------



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

i know but people should know what this place is called


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad she called back 


Personally I would still like to get this cattery investigated. Like you say, you noticed the wound within 5 minutes ..... the reason they didnt, in my opinion, is because they didnt go near Jazz. For my own piece of mind, and also for anyone that might use this cattery in the future, I would call the RSPCA and have them checked over ..... if they are doing nothing wrong, then they have nothing to worry about.

I really dont have any experience of using a cattery, but I would like to think that if I ever did, my cats would be looked after a hell of a lot better than your baby has been.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

shamykebab said:


> Jazz seems ok, thanks . He's not liking the buster collar though and he's still trying his level best to get a good scratch at the wounded areas.
> 
> He's also literally climbing up the walls wanting to go outside. He even jumped straight up onto the kitchen worktop in attempt to escape through the kitchen window when it was open - he hasn't jumped like that in 4 years!!
> 
> ...


Don't worry re the pooing Oscar did the exact same, he's been an indoor cat for 6 months now and hated pooing in his litter tray he goes through the meowing , wanting to go out for a pooh on a daily basis and at first used to hold it in for days!! He will go when he can't hold it anymore


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank goodness she got back to you with insurance details. If it is too much for her and her partner to give one on one time to your kitties then she either has to give up the rabbits or the cattery if you are in charge of someone's pets they should be given four star treatment as they are not in their own invirement and are probably stressed that is the reason I do not mind looking after my neighbours cats they are in their own home and can do pretty much what they would normally do I just won't let them out at night, my cats are not allowed out at night and they have an enclosed garden. Give Jazz a big cuddle from me Hun 

Viv xx


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

I just read thru this thread....poor baby. The state he was in plus the mess on his paws sounds like they get put in a pen then not checked on or cleaned out regular. Even more suspect when they dont let you see how they are being kept. I`m glad they are going to pay the expenses for their neglect but I agree with other that a call to the RSPCA expressing your concerns is in order. At very least to check the conditions these cats are being kept in so that no one elses is at risk of sufferring under their "care"


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im glad you finally got hold of them hopefully they will sort out your vet costs & refund the cattery fees.

On the poo issue do you have a hooded tray? if so take the hood off, might make it a bit easier for Jazz to dig about if he is anything like our lot


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Just back in from the vets - everthing's healing nicely . The only problem was his bladder - after 5 days of Poo Strike the vet felt it was too full...so yes, Jazz had to have a suppository. Don't think he was very amused.



Dally Banjo said:


> On the poo issue do you have a hooded tray? if so take the hood off, might make it a bit easier for Jazz to dig about if he is anything like our lot


Yep, I've taken it off to make it easier for him with the buster collar, but now I'm thinking perhaps he misses his privacy? I might try putting the hood back on for a couple of days.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleased all went well at the vets and Jazz's wound is healing 

I bet he wasn't amused, poor little chap. Hopefully that should help and he'll have a poo soon


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Maybe an extra litter tray may help. Most cats don't like to wee and poop in the same tray.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

I am glad the wound is healing well. Poor Jazz though - the indignity of it all, having to have a suppository. I didn't know they could give them to animals - you learn something new every day.

And good luck with getting the cattery to pay up. I does seem incomprehensible that they missed his injury, and that they are claiming it could have happened in a matter of hours.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

NO WAY it happened that quickly, a wound like that takes at least a week to develop, and probably longer. It has eaten right into the skin.

The fact that a thing like this could go unnoticed, combined with the fact they can not be reached for days, is enough reason for a thorough inspection by the RSPCA


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

In addition to reporting the cattery to the RSPCA, this 'cowboy establishment' should be reported to the Local Authority. Catteries have to be licenced under the Animal Boarding Establishments Act. All catteries must have a current licence and this must be made available to customers who ask to see it, as do the insurance documents. I'm sure your Local Authority will be interested in seeing the photographs of the injuries to Jazz.

What happened to Jazz is animal neglect  It's an absolute disgrace that it took you days to manage to speak to someone, and when you did manage to contact them, they were vague about their insurance 

It's all very well the cattery owner feigning concern, but what about the fact that they neglected your cat so badly he ended up with a serious wound? It's sickening to think that your cat was potentially ignored for the duration of his stay. Animal lovers, pah, disgusting 

I wish Jazz a speedy recovery and please, please, please do not leave this issue. You must report this cattery because you can save other cats from serious neglect and injury in future.

Oh btw - best not to post the cattery name/details on here as requested by another member


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Can't you find them on the standard review pages of search engines. There are review pages for hotels, restaurants, saunas, all kinds of businesses that cater to the general public, so maybe catteries are on there too.
Nothing wrong with leaving a review describing how your cat was returned to you. No accusations or allegations, just the facts.


----------



## b3ast1e (Nov 29, 2011)

That's completely outrageous!

This seems to be the way of the world these days. Who cares about such trivial things as good ethics, as long as you can pay staff minimum wage and turn out a healthy balance sheet every month. I find it unfathomable that a professional cattery operates this way.

Hope your cat's okay, that's a nasty wound. Hope they're liable frankly.


----------



## Sullycat (Jul 27, 2011)

I've only just seen this. That is some injury to have happened between lunchtime and the evening. How can she so blatantly lie like that? 

I'm glad Jazz doesn't seem to worse for wear, poor chap. It's not good when you put your trust in these people to look after your animals whilst you're away. It's enough to make you not want to go away again isn't it? 

We're quite lucky that my other half's brother comes and house and pet sits as we have 2 cats and a dog. But I don't like leaving them. 

I hope you can get your money back and you're vet bill paid by the cattery. Useless articles!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

How is Jazz doing now?

And how are YOU too-this must have been so traumatic for both of you

Any news re. the "cattery"

BIG HUGS to you and to Jazz ,from my 3 cats -Rigsby, Dougal and little Ollie

Maureen


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you so much to everyone who contributed to this thread - so sorry I haven't updated it!

So, it's been almost a month since the accident, Jazz has gone from this:



















Through a period of cone-wearing, until he figured out how to get it off, so was then relegated to the T-shirt of Humiliation (and yes, it does say "100% cute" on it! :lol



















Until the cunning little swine figured out how to whip that off too!! Everyday was a routine of putting the cone/t-shirt on, only to find it lying somewhere 15 mins later and Jazz happily faffing about with his wounds .

He's had 4 vet checkups since the wound was cleaned, just to make sure it wasn't getting infected etc.

He's now almost healed up, still sore areas in his arm pit and an area on his chest. Other than that he's a completely happy little chap .

The worst part of all this (except the horrendous injuries obviously) was the change in Jazz's behaviour - he became so unbelievably clingy. I couldn't move 5 feet without him wailing after me. He wouldn't sleep unless some part of him was touching me, and at night he would literally sleep on my head. He must have been feeling so vulnerable .

As for the cattery, the proprietor called a few times to see how Jazz was doing. I've sent her the vet bill and am waiting now for her insurance company to sort it out. When this is all sorted I think I will be calling the RSPCA, just so they can check out the premises - I would like to think the rabbits are being bred in acceptable conditions, never mind the health and safety of her clients' cats. I would never want to put anyone out of business, but sometimes things need to be investigated.

Thank you once again for all your wishes and advice - it has been invaluable .


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad he is feeling better, looked so cute in his T shirt!!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

"T-shirt of Humiliation" lololol!!  Bless him he's so sweet, glad he is getting better


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

So glad that Jazz is improving  he's such a gorgeous fella, and I'm not surprised he's clingy after his ordeal, poor darling x

I don't blame you for calling the RSPCA once the claim is sorted, I respect your restraint... I'd have flattened the owner.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jazz looks very cute in his t-shirt 

So pleased he's on the mend


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw bless little Jazz I'm so pleased he's on the mend


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Great to read that jazz is on the mend - but it is certainly taking time which indicates, I think, just how bad the injuries were. Poor jazz must have been traumatized by his time there - if it was just that he had missed you, I think his behaviour would have gone back to normal by now. Poor Jazz.

I hope the cattery are forthcoming with reimbursing all your costs, and hopefully the cost of the stay in the cattery too. Good luck.

Love the little t-shirt.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad he is on the mend. He looks so cute in his t-shirt


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad to see Jazz has healed so well. I'm not surprised he is clingy after the treatment he had. 
I hope the cattery does pay up and I think your right to to tell the Rspca. I presume they have to be registered with the local council? It could be worth informing them too.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Just read all through this. Your poor lil lad! I'm so glad he's healing now, he must have been in so much pain bless him. xx


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

While I completely understand your hesitancy to report the cattery until after you receive payment, I wouldn't be concerned about someone losing their business. The cattery neglected your cat and no doubt, all the cats in their care. An owner can have their cat confiscated and prosecuted had they allowed their cat to get into the state your poor one did. I would do all I could to make sure they cannot look after animals again. 

I would report them to the RSPCA, the local authority and post their name a few places on the internet. It's only luck a cat hasn't died. Maybe they have.


----------



## Pudding (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi, I am a Cattery owner. My Cattery is in Essex I have over 40 cat rooms, so it a fair size Cattery, one thing I would like to say is that in my Cattery I don't like the cats to keep their collars on, if they do it's at the owners own risk, so I would have a look at the catterys T&C, having said that, how could they not see the cat had got his leg though the collar, I find that unbelievable.. To be able to run a Cattery, all Cattery owner have to have a licence to be able to run a Cattery, this licence is granted to us by the local council, they come to the Cattery once a year to look at the way the Cattery is run, how clean it's is and so on,this is done by an I dependant vet an council officer, I also have RSPCA cat at my Cattery so I have a yearly inspection from the RSPCA as well, my point here is if you get no where with the Cattery owner, then your next port of call should be to talk to your council, they need to be told about this, it may not mean that they close down the Cattery, it will mean that they are given a warning and made aware of how bad this is, and that it never happens to any other cats in their care, we all know accidents happen. But to be honest this was no accident, to me it's was a lack of care, I am so sorry this has happend to you,


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pudding said:


> Hi, I am a Cattery owner. My Cattery is in Essex I have over 40 cat rooms, so it a fair size Cattery, one thing I would like to say is that in my Cattery I don't like the cats to keep their collars on, if they do it's at the owners own risk, so I would have a look at the catterys T&C, having said that, how could they not see the cat had got his leg though the collar, I find that unbelievable.. To be able to run a Cattery, all Cattery owner have to have a licence to be able to run a Cattery, this licence is granted to us by the local council, they come to the Cattery once a year to look at the way the Cattery is run, how clean it's is and so on,this is done by an I dependant vet an council officer, I also have RSPCA cat at my Cattery so I have a yearly inspection from the RSPCA as well, my point here is if you get no where with the Cattery owner, then your next port of call should be to talk to your council, they need to be told about this, it may not mean that they close down the Cattery, it will mean that they are given a warning and made aware of how bad this is, and that it never happens to any other cats in their care, we all know accidents happen. But to be honest this was no accident, to me it's was a lack of care, I am so sorry this has happend to you,


This is a two year old thread, so I'm sure the matter has been resolved one way or the other already!


----------

